# Maternity



## badbilz (May 8, 2012)

Hi 

im going to be moving to spain in the next couple of months, the problem is my wife is pregnant with our second child.

i was looking at private health plans but maternaty isnt included and the ones that are, are mega expensive with other added feature we dont need

i dont want to stay in the uk until the baby is born as my other child is 10 and really need to get her in a school asap before it is too late

does any one know if the hospital will cover this or will it cost?? and if so does anyone know how much it will cost for her to have the baby???

thank you very much


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

badbilz said:


> Hi
> 
> im going to be moving to spain in the next couple of months, the problem is my wife is pregnant with our second child.
> 
> ...


will you be working & therefore paying tax & NI here?

if so - problem solved - you'll be able to use the state health service

if not you could have a problem

it's now a requirement of residency that you can show proof of income & healthcare before you can get a resident cert., and you'd pretty much certainly need that to get your child into school

having said that - if you have been paying NI in the UK you will likely be able to get form S1 from the DWP & under the reciprocal agreement & be covered that way


----------



## badbilz (May 8, 2012)

hi thanks for the reply

no i will be working offshore in the uk

i can prove my income no problem as i work for myself and can show bank statements

will this do to prove my income?

as for medical cover can i take the classic package cover and pay the hospital seperate for the child birth stuff? and as being our second child i would like to think it will be straight forward and not in hospital too long

thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

badbilz said:


> hi thanks for the reply
> 
> no i will be working offshore in the uk
> 
> ...


Has this legislation been passed xabia? If so, could you post a link to explain the changes that have taken place?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Has this legislation been passed xabia? If so, could you post a link to explain the changes that have taken place?
> Thanks


I'm trying to get one - but yes it has been passed

many extranjerías aren't issuing resident certs at all atm until they know exactly what is required

a friend of mine who runs a law firm down Benidorm way took some clients for resident certs there a couple of days ago was turned away - they had proof from the bank of (lots of) funds, but didn't have any proof of healthcare in the form of an S1


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Badbilz,
If you google Private childbirth in Spain, you can access a lot of information, in one I read you have to have had private healthcare for at least 10 months before becoming pregnant to be able to use the insurance to cover costs.
If you are determined to give birth in Spain, a suggestion would be to google good private obstetricians in the area you are going to live, then contact them to find out the cost of a "cash in hand" delivery package. I don't know whether this would be possible, you would have to research.
I would ask about the total cost of ante natal care and delivery, including if things went wrong the cost of a C section. I would think if any of them do this, they would require payment up front.
I hope all goes well with the baby, with no complications.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

badbilz said:


> Hi
> 
> im going to be moving to spain in the next couple of months, the problem is my wife is pregnant with our second child.
> 
> ...


I had my second baby in in Spain, and since I don't pay into the system, I had no choice but to do it privately. (I did look at the options for doing it in a pubic hospital, but since I was no resident, I wasn't able)
It cost me around 4000 euros, including elective cesarean (which I chose for medical reasons), hospital stay and after treatment. I did manange to get the pediatric care in the public system afterwards. 

I was told that if I had gone into labour and rushed to a public hospital for the birth, It would have been free, as this would have entered into the emergency care.?
I wonder how true that is though.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Even under the new rules the maternity care both pre & post natal is still the same as is the children u-18 are entitled to full healthcare , both regardless of residency , registered on the 'registro de ciudadanos de la union' or whatever. 

3. Los extranjeros menores de dieciocho años que se encuentren en España tienen derecho a la asistencia sanitaria en las mismas condiciones que los españoles.
4. Las extranjeras embarazadas que se encuentren en España tienen derecho a la asistencia sanitaria durante el embarazo, parto y postparto.»

http://www.tt.mtin.es/periodico/LEY_EXTRANJERiA(BOE12-12-2009).pdf

They can't change that as it is part of an eu directive.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I had my second baby in in Spain, and since I don't pay into the system, I had no choice but to do it privately. (I did look at the options for doing it in a pubic hospital, but since I was no resident, I wasn't able)
> It cost me around 4000 euros, including elective cesarean (which I chose for medical reasons), hospital stay and after treatment. I did manange to get the pediatric care in the public system afterwards.
> 
> I was told that if I had gone into labour and rushed to a public hospital for the birth, It would have been free, as this would have entered into the emergency care.?
> I wonder how true that is though.


That's what is so annoying. You are Spanish & aren't told what you have always been entitled too ! see my other post above re : spanish law. You didn't have to be 'rushed in' , you were entitled to full pre & post natal care.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> That's what is so annoying. You are Spanish & aren't told what you have always been entitled too ! see my other post above re : spanish law. You didn't have to be 'rushed in' , you were entitled to full pre & post natal care.


Sonrisa seems to be an expat in Egypt, would that not make a difference to what she is entitled to, if for instance she has been out of Spain for a number of years and no payments have been made into the Spanish Tax system?
We left Uk in 2007 to live in Hk until last year when I lived more in Spain,and I have full residencia here as we have owned property here since 2004, although I had paid into the UK tax/NI system for over 40 years, I was not entitled to any public health care here in Spain because I went out of the EU to be an expat overseas in Hk, for 4 years.
We have private health insurance, so that fact doesn't matter,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Sonrisa seems to be an expat in Egypt, would that not make a difference to what she is entitled to, if for instance she has been out of Spain for a number of years and no payments have been made into the Spanish Tax system?
> We left Uk in 2007 to live in Hk until last year when I lived more in Spain,and I have full residencia here as we have owned property here since 2004, although I had paid into the UK tax/NI system for over 40 years, I was not entitled to any public health care here in Spain because I went out of the EU to be an expat overseas in Hk, for 4 years.
> We have private health insurance, so that fact doesn't matter,


that's how I've always understood it - if you stop paying in, you can't take out - even Spanish Nationals


----------



## badbilz (May 8, 2012)

hi 

thanks all for your replys

this is where im confused as i will still be paying national insurance in the uk will i not be entitalled to healthcare


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

fergie said:


> Sonrisa seems to be an expat in Egypt, would that not make a difference to what she is entitled to, if for instance she has been out of Spain for a number of years and no payments have been made into the Spanish Tax system?


No. The law was ;
"Article 12. The Right to Health Care.
1. Foreign nationals in Spain who are registered in the census of the municipality in
which they normally reside shall have the right to health care in the same
conditions as Spaniards."

The only requirement for anybody , whether spanish national or resident foreigner was registration on the padron.
I would assume that Sonrisa had family here so the only requirement would have been that her parents, grandparents, in-laws could have registered her on the padron.

One of the sons of my spanish neighbour is neither employed nor unemployed & obtains his healthcare just by registration on the padron through his parents. His Russian fiancée , who is not nor can obtain residencey , obtains her healthcare through him. She also has a soc. sec. number !

In addition , still from article 12 ;

" 2. Foreign nationals in Spain have the right to emergency public health care in the
case of serious illness or accident, whatever the cause, and to the continuance of
such care, until a medical release has been given.
3. Foreign nationals in Spain who are younger than eighteen years of age shall
have the right to health care in the same conditions as Spaniards.
4. Foreign nationals in Spain who are pregnant shall have the right to pre-natal,
delivery and post-natal health care."
All the above in english is from the Ley orgánica/ ley de extranjeros, which is this;

http://www.tt.mtin.es/periodico/LEY_EXTRANJERiA(BOE12-12-2009).pdf
which is what Rajoy brought into law at the begiining of the year but it has always existed under the Ley orgánica of 2000.

The real problem that they have not considered with these new measures to prevent abuse of the health system is that they can ONLY apply to anyone now registering. They cannot be applied to anyone who has already obtained permanent residency . This is what they are attempting by virtue of asking for renewals of the 'certificado de ciudadano de la union ' ! Which is totally illegal under EU rules. The requirement is to register once & once only . It is written in stone & applies to every EU country. It is absolutely forbidden to ask for renewals.

The mere fact that people are being told that the certificate requires renewal after 5 years is in direct contravention of EU law.

Regardless of what they come up with , if it is more onerous than EU law then EU law takes precedence , always. National law can only take precedence when it is more favourable than eu law.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

badbilz said:


> hi
> 
> thanks all for your replys
> 
> this is where im confused as i will still be paying national insurance in the uk will i not be entitalled to healthcare


ah - that's different 


if you're paying NI in the UK then you _probably_ can get healthcare here

contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask about the S1

I say _probably_ because the rules are all up in the air atm - but until recently you _could_


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

badbilz said:


> hi
> 
> thanks all for your replys
> 
> this is where im confused as i will still be paying national insurance in the uk will i not be entitalled to healthcare



You'd require an S1 form as a uk taxpayer with family living in another eu state which would allow your family , who would have to register as residents, to obtain the 'certificado de ciudadano de la union' ( registration certificate ) which would entitle them to healthcare. You as the uk taxpayer who disappears off to work in or off the UK would , when in spain ,need to use your EHIC as you would not , nor can, be entitled to a certificate. If Lynn another poster on here comes on she will be able to confirm the above , & the time & aggravation it can take to sort out.


----------

